# Shy? Or scared?



## ChristopherPope (Mar 28, 2013)

It's seems that when I go near my tortoise with my hand she brings her head back into her shell and if I touch her, she'll kick away and turn almost as if she is scared. Am I approaching her too fast? If I come near her with greens though she comes and eat it out of my hand. What am I doing wrong? She's a 2yr old Sulcata by the way.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 28, 2013)

Tortoises, especially baby tortoises, are prey animals. It takes a while for them to realize that you're not going to hurt them or eat them.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 28, 2013)

The more you feed her the more she will warm up to you. My sulcata was shy at first but now he is like a dog and always follows me around and perks over his fence to see what I am doing. I think it is in large part because I am the one who gives him food


----------



## leash_wish (Mar 28, 2013)

I have had my wee sulcata for 3 weeks or so and I handle him a lot. I pet his shell when ever I am at his area and he cuddles into me to watch tv at night. I also talk to him a lot. My theory is that this will make him comfortable with me and so far it seems to be working.


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2013)

With time and size, most of them desensitize. Hand feeding gives them a positive association with you too.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## kanalomele (Mar 28, 2013)

Welcome to you and your tortoise. If it will eat from your hand then its not afraid of you. The rest will work itself out with time. The pulling in is strictly instinct. Mine will still do it occasionally after 20 years.


----------



## akp022 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have a Greek Tortoise and I've found with him that if I put my hand towards him slowly and from the side he keeps his head out. I found that if I approach from the front he pulls in quicker (don't know if it's just Aggie thought) I do hand feed him as well, but since then he associates my hand with food and seeks to try and eat it


----------



## Eloise's mommy (Apr 12, 2013)

Eloise hates frontal approaches and will pull in if I come from the front no matter how fast I move but if I approach from the side and approach slowly then she will stay out and let me rub her on the head and neck. She hates it when I touch her hind legs though!! lol


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Apr 15, 2013)

My leopard eats from my hand, lets my hand be near her when shes eating, and lets me stroke her head and arms if she's in a sociable mood. But sometimes she'll tuck in and look at me as if to say "go away". And will also tuck in if something goes over her head (even a shadow). As previously said, just spend time with her and talk to her and feed her and she'll soon learn your not a predator.


----------

